# Two Cockapoo's Fighting



## Cockapoo_2015 (5 mo ago)

Hello,


I have a 7 YO Cockapoo. She's loving and has the wiggliest bum when she wags her tail! We brought he up with discipline and was quite tough on her as a puppy and in her younger years, she's quite timid but will go to anyone that will fuss her.
She does hate cuddles, she loves to be in the same room but not the kind of dog that will sit on your lap all night. Our dog is more likely to run from other dogs in the park (unless they are CP's) they know their own breed right? The only time our older dog shows any aggression is if a stranger dog sniff's her bum ....

18 months ago there was another cockapoo brought into the family (not in our house) but in the close family circle, she's the opposite to our dog in as much as she adores to be with humans, any human. 

The problem we have is, the two dogs fight if there are in close quarters, put them outside they both mind their own business, never play but no fighting. 

If they are in a lounge for example and they brush past each other chances are they go for each other. They have never shown teeth or actually bit each other. they just growl and get up in each other's faces. The issue is now we have two children and we can let is escalate anymore. 

It's hard to see who makes the first move, but what we do know is (the 3rd dog in the family) also used to fight with the New Cockapoo but now the 3rd dog totally submits so we can only assume she now submits to her as the dominate one, it appears that my dog (the first, and eldest) is not prepared to submit. 

From my observations the issue seems to be possession based, so if (the new cokapoo) is in the water in a river for example, then my (older dog) goes into the water the younger cockerpoo growls and shows aggression. If her owners fuss my dog or us she's shows aggression, same with toys and food, if another dog goes near her or in the same room she lets of warning shots. 

She is obedient but she's been 'trained' very softly, no commands or stern voices. She's very much treated as a baby and not an animal.

We are thinking the only way forward is a dog behavior specialist but wanted any other advise on here first. I think at the moment it's going to be hard to point the blame on one particular dog as the 'aggressive' dogs owners don't appear to be seeing what we see.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From what you write neither dog is particularly comfortable in the presence of the other one and they need work fro you all to help that. The younger dog also sounds like it has a little bit of resource guarding going on too which will emphasise the discomfort. This has nothing to do with how either dog was trained. Outside they have the opportunity to give each other space but inside are forced into closer quarters than either is comfortable with.

You need to help the dogs out here and reduce conflict as much as possible, so if the younger dog has food or a toy do not allow the other dog close, likewise the f the older dog is resting* comfortably do not allow the other dog close. You can also do things like have small treats and reward the dogs for being in the presence of the other dog with lots of nice rewards plus teach them to take turns so ask both to sit, then say Dog A and give a treat and Dog B and give a treat. Manage all the indoor interactions so all can stay calm and they can learn to get on.

Incidentally you appear to have decided your training methods are the best, Molly came to me at 17 months because she was fighting with the other dog in her household as well as a whole host of other issues. She now lives with my other dog and has spent a lot of time over the years in the company of multiple dogs. All training is positive and reward based, it does not mean she does not know the rules and follow them. She has also competed in scent trials and attained trick dog awards.


----------



## MaryLondon (2 mo ago)

I am wondering what the other dog's owner thinks about the situation and what solutions they might put forward?


----------

